# How to Pop a MK4 Jetta Hood if cable is broken



## ATPTourFan (Jul 14, 2003)

I have no tension in my hood release lever. The cable is still attached to the release handle, but it may have snapped or come detached from the release mechanism under the hood.
Is there any way to get the hood open at this point? The jerks at my local stealership didn't want to even look at it without taking $70 from me. 
With millions of these cars on the road, there must be some kind of procedure for it, right?
Any VW techs or mechanics here who have dealt with this issue in the past?


----------



## ATPTourFan (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: How to Pop a MK4 Jetta Hood if cable is broken (ATPTourFan)*

Anyone with any idea at all?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: How to Pop a MK4 Jetta Hood if cable is broken (ATPTourFan)*

since your from rhode island...i hope your not talking about fiore's///they charged my mom 75 bucks to find a problem on her olds that they voluntarily looked for....call up scott volkwagn..they are the only competent ones here in RI.....idk much about mk4s but maybe it would be worth it to break off the grill and reach under therre or use a long screwdriver


----------



## ATPTourFan (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: How to Pop a MK4 Jetta Hood if cable is broken (Dave926)*

Yeah, I'm talking about those jerks at Fiore. They try their hardest, and succeed, at providing the least amount of customer service possible.
Maybe I will try Scott... it's just that Fiore is less than a mile from my home, so I always end up just going there.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Hagphish (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: How to Pop a MK4 Jetta Hood if cable is broken (ATPTourFan)*

crow bar


----------



## ATPTourFan (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: How to Pop a MK4 Jetta Hood if cable is broken (Hagphish)*

Wow, thanks. Really... glad we still have helpful people around the 'Tex these days.


----------



## Hagphish (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: How to Pop a MK4 Jetta Hood if cable is broken (ATPTourFan)*

anytime.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: How to Pop a MK4 Jetta Hood if cable is broken (ATPTourFan)*

jsut to be curious...are you a member of http://oceanstatedubs.com


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: How to Pop a MK4 Jetta Hood if cable is broken (Dave926)*

There's no way to get in there with a screw driver is there... maybe try it from underneath?


----------



## ATPTourFan (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: How to Pop a MK4 Jetta Hood if cable is broken (Dave926)*

I suppose I should be a member of OceanStateDubs....
Yeah. I'm going to go to a local guy who specializes in VWs, so maybe he'll have an idea on how to open it.
I'm just at a loss....


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: How to Pop a MK4 Jetta Hood if cable is broken (ATPTourFan)*

Did you post this in the mk4 forum too, you might get something over there.


----------



## ATPTourFan (Jul 14, 2003)

didn't get too much attention there. if you're not asking about what rims to buy or a p-chop, nobody there cares.
Looks like I'll go to a local independent VW specialist somewhere in RI. Hopefully he'll have an idea on what needs to be done and has taken care of this before.
I tried tugging on the exposed cable that is still connected to the release handle, and there's no more give in the cable.
It's very odd and frustrating.


----------



## ATPTourFan (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (ATPTourFan)*

My problem seemed the same but the cable was disconnected under the hood at the release mechanism. I had some body work done in the front and the shop apparently did not secure the end of the cable properly. It popped off after a few months of use.
The fix, according to the shop, was to move the grille just enough to get to the two or three screws that fasten it to the release mechanism area. Once it could be removed, even partially, it is possible to jimmy the release open to "pop" the hood.
The symptom of my problem was a "limp" release handle in the driver's compartment. The cable was still perfectly connected to the release handle.


----------

